# Hyperion - Retribution of Scyrah Colossal (Warmachine)



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

My first try at painting anything so big all in white! And my first effort on weathering..

The Hyperion is a colossal creation of destruction that is basically exiled to wander the borders of its nation as the elves who built it consider it too dangerous to have near a city. This one is in a state of disrepair..

Comments welcome...

Hesk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While I'm not a fan of the sculpt, you've done a damn fine job painting and basing it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent white.

It is more heavily weathered than my tastes; however, the weathering is skilfully done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work getting the blue tone to the white and that base is amazing!


----------

